# Thinking of Buying Holiday Home in Wexford



## GaDo (24 Mar 2008)

Hi,

We're started thinking of buying a holiday home somewhere in Co. Wexford. Before we do anything we obviously want to research the whole thing.  

Where would anyone recommend in Co. Wexford? Does anyone know of any new developments which are currently being marketed / in the pipeline that would be worth looking into?

Thanks


----------



## coppers (25 Mar 2008)

Rosslare strand, especially if you have young children.


----------



## Thomas22 (25 Mar 2008)

Is it an investment purely for family recreational purposes?


----------



## GaDo (25 Mar 2008)

Thomas22 said:


> Is it an investment purely for family recreational purposes?


 
Yes - that's the main purpose.  Renting it out is secondary and would only be when not in use by us.


----------



## wicklowlass (25 Mar 2008)

blackwater, curracloe, beaches are beautiful


----------



## Thomas22 (26 Mar 2008)

GaDo said:


> Yes - that's the main purpose.  Renting it out is secondary and would only be when not in use by us.




Is the question more about location than property investment so?


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Mar 2008)

GaDo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're started thinking of buying a holiday home somewhere in Co. Wexford. Before we do anything we obviously want to research the whole thing.
> 
> ...



Surely you would be better off spending a few long weekends down there and making your decision on the basis of your own preferences & experiences rather than sticking a pin in a map as it were.


----------



## rmelly (26 Mar 2008)

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## floydmuppet (26 Mar 2008)

Hi Ga do,
I bought a holiday home in Wexford two years ago ,not really as an an investment but just somewhere to let the kids run free. I live on a road in Dublin which has become quite dangerous as a rat run for cars so I wanted somewhere I chould leave the door open and within reason feel they where quite safe.I spent a bit of time looking around Wexford and knew a few people from there so that helped.I had spent summers there as a child so I had an idea of what I wanted.Generally the Kilmucradge Blackwater and Courtowns are full of Dubs during the summer and this is great but property is expensive as its close to Dublin.A better bet, I think with young children would be a mobile home as you have a chance of a bigger social scene and more children to play with etc if that area is of interest.I opted for the south of Wexford as I think you can find better value alltough you have to remember it will take you longer to get there .If you look from Rosslare over to Ballyhack along the coast you will find some lovely spots.As a general rule of tumb I found if you look in the more settled tourist spots like Rosslare ,Fetard,Duncanon,Kilmore Quay,be prepared to pay that bit more, but by just going 5mins up the road the price drops quite a bit ,well it did for me.all the best a good luck


----------



## johnsmclough (24 Apr 2008)

Horetown in co wexford is a really nice area.
I have a holiday home for sale there now 3 bed terreced house on the grounds of horetown house manor. check out daft for .14.  coachmans yard, horetown, foulksmills....!!!!


----------



## z105 (24 Apr 2008)

> I have a holiday home for sale there now 3 bed terreced house on the grounds of horetown house manor. check out daft for .14. coachmans yard, horetown, foulksmills....!!!



Please read posting guideline Number 5

AAM has a strict No Advertising policy............


----------



## minion (29 Apr 2008)

Ive always wondered about holiday homes for personal use.

You could rent one a week (in different locations, even different countries if you get bored of the same place) every month and still spend less money than you would on a mortgage and maintenance for one.

Even letting one out to others i cant see the value in.

I just dont understand how they are justified.


----------



## sam h (29 Apr 2008)

Minion, I know where you are coming from if it is simply about "return" or "yield" but if you have a particular love or connection with someplace, then it can be very worth while. My dad bought a property years ago & it is still used by all of the family. It's great to be able to jump in the car if you're free for a while and head off (not having to worry about booking etc). Ours is paid off at this stage, but if someone really loves area, that is why you would carry the cost.
Not all property purchases have to be financially justified by making a "return"...it is almost like an extention of our PPR


----------



## Desperate D (2 May 2008)

before u buy i would recommend u look at the Take 5 section in the irish times every thursday, Florence, Italy might be nicer than those dodgy wexford hurlers!
!


----------

